# can CFS return after being dormant for a couple of years



## Mosey

A friend of mine was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome some years ago. However, for the last year or two her symptoms have been quite minimal. Just recently they have started to come back, is this typical of CFS?


----------



## Guest

Hello Mosey,I am a fairly new member so I am not exactly sure but from what I have read and people I have spoken to is that it is always there. You may be lucky enough to get to a point where you are relatively pain free and doing better with meds and treatments, diet modification etc but if stress hits or trauma it can cause you to have another episode. Stress is what "triggers" me when I have my "bad days". Is your friend going though something right now? I get so tired and I want to just shut down and make the whole world go away. I don't even have any energy to brush my hair or go shopping for food, it is really awful sometimes. I am in a good stage right now but who knows how long it will last. Heck Stress would make a healthy person tired let alone someone with CF or FM or IBS. Hope this helps? I look at it this way, We are all fighting a battle sometimes we win and sometimes we have to endure the fight and do the best we can to survive! I am presently working in a very stressful job and it takes its toll on me. I am lucky enough to have a job and since my hubby lost his job I have to work to support our family. The stress just from knowing I cannot give up and quit is overwhelming and I just try to make it thru each day. My employer is very good and understands completely. They try to make my job easier and I am thankful. When I was a stay ### home Mom it was much easier to control the symptoms and I had lots of time to complete tasks - I am a perfectionist and I had to let things slide. Beds unmade, dishes in the sink, who sees it anyway? One you discover you have CF you have to change the way you look at things or you will lose it!!! Have a great day!!!!!------------------


----------



## shrinky

Hi there.I am not too sure but I think this is similar to fibro. Fibro can come and go, we call it remission.Unfortunately, I have spent the last 22 years waiting for this remission. I'm sure it is just around the corner.HugsBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## wanderingstar

Yes, it can, and yes it's fairly common. A large proportion of CFS sufferers will regain a degree of functional ability, but then go on to get ill again. In these cases, the CFS follows what is called a 'relapse and remission' cycle. I had it for 3 months, then was totally in remission for 3 years. Then got it again, and had about 80% recovery for 4 years. Then got it again. In otherwords, I relapsed 3 times and had varying degree of remission inbetween.The relapses are usually triggered by something. In my case, it's viral infections. Hope this helps.susan


----------



## geomv

I have fibro, CFS, and IBS. This is the first year in about 5 that I have felt so good. It scares me, because I know something is lurking around the corner. I have more energy the past months than I have had in years, so I consider myself to be in remission, just wish it would last a long time. It's been a long time since I've like this. I wish you good health.


----------

